# I'm Scarred for my Family



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Something happen tonight that I still can't believe really happen.

Earlier in the day my 18 year old son was outside our home cking out his cell phone, when 3 black guys walked up and wanted his phone. He told em NO!..One of the guys hit him in the face, grabbed the phone and the other guys were yelling let's go! My son ran towards the house and they took off. I wasn't home at the time, when he called I got home.

My son and I were in my bedroom sitting across my bed talking bout all of this..when there was a knock at the door. I told my son to go and get the door, that we probably had locked his sister out. When he got to the door I heard this huge shuffle and something knocking over...I jumped up and by the time I hit the bedroom door I heard my son scream, "Mom, it's them, there back!"....I grabbed my cell phone started calling 9-1-1. My son was down on the floor bleeding...One of the black guys was in my living room and when he saw me coming down the hall, he took out running. I got to the doorway and looked out in time to see 2 black guys running towards a vehicle and swearing all the way...It was dark and I couldn't get the license plate...but can describe the guys running as well as the vehicle type. 

The Constables got here and took our statements and gave us a case number if something else happens... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JEEEESSSUSSS! If something else happens???? OMG....these men were in MY HOME...Assaulted my son and quite frankly, I'm scarred! 

The cops say they probably thought he was home alone, then realized he wasn't. They say they'll patrol the neighborhood and if we get any rumors or info on any of this to call em. I know they don't have much to go on. They checked all entrances to our home to make sure they are secure. Advised on getting a bat or mace next to the front door. They checked our dead bolts and advised on the latch that only allows the door to open a crack.

But I can't sleep! I'm nervous..I'm afraid they'll come back and would if this time they have guns. Would if my youngest daughter would have been the one to answer the door.

My family has gone thru some very rough times lately...now this...My stress level is at it's all time high. 

How does something like this happen. How can someone be so bold as to assault you at the door and be in your home. Sorry for the rant...but this is just so surreal and I don't understand it. I hear about these things on the news...but this is MY FAMILY....AND I'M PIZZZZED!!!!!!:hairout:


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Sounds like you need to invest in a small hand gun. It is criminals like this that make this world a f'ed up place. I guarantee that if you would have come out with a gun blazing they would have either been dead or so scared, they would never come back. Sorry to hear about what has happened and if there is anything that your 2cool brothers and sisters can do just let us know. This is like a family here and I am sure that someone on here lives close to you and can keep an eye out for you.

Brad


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You need to invest in a big handgun......
45 auto should work......


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I agree. Get a gun and learn how to use it. It wouldn't hurt to teach everyone how to use it. A 12 guage pump is the easiest thing to learn and use. It would be nice if we never had to worry about these things, but they do happen. Even in this small town, I keep my shotgun ready. My mom saved her own life with a pistol once and years later while in college, I probably saved my own life with the same gun. I say probably, but there is no doubt in my mind I would have been at least hurt badly if I wasn't carrying. - Coach


----------



## Unlawful Justice (Sep 19, 2006)

If you choose to get a gun for home protection please get a shotgun. Anyone in the house can use it and it's pretty much a point in the general direction and shoot.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

If you decide to buy a firearm for home protection. Make sure you are prepared to use it. No questions, just pull the trigger. You must be prepared to kill. I hate to be so blunt but it is the truth. If you hesitate you are most likely the one who ends up dead. If you think for a split second you may not shoot to kill. You don't need a gun.

That said, I agree with coachlaw. A 12 guage pump shotgun is one of the best home defense weapons you can have. Deadly but not likely to go through enough walls to cause deadly injury to one of your neigbors.

Sorry to hear about you trouble and pray that it does not happen again.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your troubles this evening. Hopefully it was isolated to just this evening. Along with the other suggestions you may want to think about getting a dog. It doesn't have to be the biggest, meanest dog on the block. It just has to sound like it.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

I agree 100% with everything grayfish said. 12 gauge is my go to in the house. Sometimes just racking the chamber is a huge deterrant. I hope this is the last you have deal with these scum.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the advice. As you can see it's 4 in the morning and I haven't slept a wink. That pizzes me off too. That some scum has made me scarred and taken my security from me. 

My son is the same, we keep bumping into each other in the hallway...and look at each other and say the same thing...You can't sleep either, huh!

One hopeful thing to find these scumbags...is I hope they try to Pawn the cell phone for cash....We had the serial number and gave that to the cops...who knows it's a long shot...but can't be anymore than giving the cops a description of 2 black men, one about 180-200 lbs...the other about 140, running for a dark forest green SUV...another one in the drivers seat and one that was out by the mailboxes.

I do believe the thing I need to do today is look into the concealed handgun course. Do you have to have that course to have a shotgun?????

I know you'll think this is lame...but I don't know how I would have even had enough time to grab a gun...it happen SOOOOO fast! One minute I was on my bed...the next I'm running into my living room, seeing my son bloody, screaming out and then out they went! We're talking seconds....I was in total shock! I've played this out over and over in my head....

I too hope this is an isolated incident...but I just can't stop thinking about how these crack heads had the NERVE to come back after they already hit him up on the phone. Then to knock on my door...then enter my home with a punch to my sons face....WOW....that's BOLD!!! That's the part that I believe scares me the most, as to how brazen they were.

Anyway....I'm definately going to have to do something proactive in protecting myself and my kids!!! Can't say what I'm gonna do, but just sitting here being scarred is making me madder and I guess that's what I need to do to fight back, BE MAD!

Thanks for all of your support....and for all advice, it's so appreciated.

Darla


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

To answer your question on the shotgun. No you don't need a license or take the course. As with all firearms get training on their proper use and get accustomed firing it. And practice periodically thereafter.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Darla, Everybody always throws the "gun thing" out there when these things happen and I guess that's natural. I am a huge gun advocate BUT, I also "know" that the John Wayne syndrome is alive and well. You do NOT want to provide your enemies with a means to do you or your family further harm or worse yet, take your life / lives. Training is paramount! Can you point it at him / them and pull the trigger without giving it a second thought? It may sound strange but it's something to ponder before you just run out and get a gun. I believe you are the kind of gal that CAN (and will) but I dont know the rest of your family members. There are many things you can do to "harden the target" (protect your home and family). I'm hoping you've clled the big guy by now and things have slowed down a bit. Give me a shout if I can help. Guy


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> I agree. Get a gun and learn how to use it. It wouldn't hurt to teach everyone how to use it. A 12 guage pump is the easiest thing to learn and use. It would be nice if we never had to worry about these things, but they do happen. Even in this small town, I keep my shotgun ready. My mom saved her own life with a pistol once and years later while in college, I probably saved my own life with the same gun. I say probably, but there is no doubt in my mind I would have been at least hurt badly if I wasn't carrying. - Coach


I have to agree 100% with Sandy. A shotgun is the way to go, get some 00 Buck shot and then you don't have to be a good shot to do the job.



Hooked Up said:


> Darla, Everybody always throws the "gun thing" out there when these things happen and I guess that's natural. I am a huge gun advocate BUT, I also "know" that the John Wayne syndrome is alive and well. You do NOT want to provide your enemies with a means to do you or your family further harm or worse yet, take your life / lives. Training is paramount! Can you point it at him / them and pull the trigger without giving it a second thought? It may sound strange but it's something to ponder before you just run out and get a gun. I believe you are the kind of gal that CAN (and will) but I dont know the rest of your family members. There are many things you can do to "harden the target" (protect your home and family). I'm hoping you've clled the big guy by now and things have slowed down a bit. Give me a shout if I can help. Guy


I also agree 100% with Guy as just having a gun does not fix everything. You must have the whole family take a gun safety class and practice. You also need a course of action or plan on what each member of the family is going to do when something like this happens. You need to practice that plan many times, but when something like this happens again you will be ready. Don't just be a victim, and easy prey, get your family ready to defend theirselves. Its very sad that it has come to this in this great country, but unless more people learn to defend themselves and take action this trend will continue.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I agree totally with Coach, Hookedup and BountyHunter. A shotgun would be your best protection as the shot pattern is bigger. I think the shorter the barrel, the better for home protection, easier to swing it if you ever need to. But what's more important is knowing how to use it. Any gun in someones hands who doesn't know how to use it is a deadly combination, usually for the user. Get ahold of someone who teaches courses, maybe call Carter's Country and ask them if the know of someone who can teach you both.

I sleep with one under the bed, 12 guage pump. Loaded with buckshot and slugs. But I made my wife take a gun safety course before I ever let her shoot it. Then get out and practice, a lot. Don't buy one, take the course, and then never learn how to really use it. It'll do you no good.

Don


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Consider motion lights and a security system. Some systems have a panic button.

NRA has some good programs like Refuse to be a Victim. These are good at putting the defense posture in perspective, not just advocating gun use.

If the gun is being considered, put together a battle plan so that you can have a defensive zone and shoot zones that will keep shot away from areas of the house that could affect others.

Bar windows and sliding doors and consider some clutter on the floors that make noise. The kids have some toys that make noise at the slightest movement.

If you shoot, as others have said, shoot to kill. You want only one story when the police finally get there.

It is a shame society is coming to this. The increase in gang activity is likely to make this sort of thing more common.

Mike


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Morning all! We'll we got maybe an hours sleep.

I can use a gun, rifle or shotgun. I've hunted alot, but it's been YEARS..could I shoot someone who is threatning my family. YOU BET I COULD! I've been told I'm a spitfire by some:wink: I just need to rethink my actions when posed with a threat. I reacted the wrong way during this. I ran blindly into a room without a thought! Big mistake on my part without protection. But at the time I was just thinking about my son and I panicked.

I just don't have any weapons in the house. Till today!!!!!! We have two rifles, but not here. And those aren't what I want for protection. I'd rather get a shotgun. I just wasn't sure of the rules anymore since it's been so long since I've used one. 

I've gotten some really great advice here, as I know I would. I also appreciate the prayers for my family (you know who you are)

Today's a new day...and now I've been hit with a huge scare that I'm going to turn into my way of being strong!! I appreciate the words from all.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Okay,
I don't particularly like doing this but I have to play the Devil's advocate here for a bit. Are you sure your son isn't involved with drugs or something else with these guys? It's all too easy for a parent to be in denial of such things, AKA, the "not my child" syndrome. I'd be asking some hard questions of him pronto if it were me. I'm not trying to insinuate anything here but this is something that needs to be thought of in a situation like this.

Rick


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

If they were walking in the neighborhood the first time yall had a problem with them they probably live around there, or know someone close by. Probably your son or you may see them somewhere. I know you will be looking. Watch for the car or anything that may trigger your memory. Write it down and call the police. Does your son go to school with them, seen them at the mall, or what have you. Did they get the phone? 

Oh yes a shotgun is the way to go. 

Charlie


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Even tho it did happen quickly, a 12 guage shotgun blast fired at them as they made their egress would probly guarantee they will never return to your home. Sorry it happened, to many low lifes out there that should be shot on sight if you ask me.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Makes me mad ,to hear this kinda stuff wish we could of helped,I have no problem setting on a roof and watching out for you,wish I'd seen this earlier,call us if you don't want to stay there tonight,we could arrange a lil something for them!!Just send me a P/M and we can work it out!Steve


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Darla, sorry to hear about the problems. A good watch dog goes a long ways in this type situation.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

yea screw a bat get u a gun! and if u have to teach ur family how to shootit just incase they come back when your not there


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

Just Wad'n,
Where in Spring are you? PM me if you want. Just curious if I'm close by or not. (2920 & Kuykendahl)


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure even having a fire arm would have stoped this,unless you are like me and some of the other guys on here who,carry it all the time while your awake,and have in arms reach while sleeping,even then,she wasent at the door in time to stop it ,but she sure could have put the fear into the punks when she came up shooting,glad it didn't go any further,and they fled, it could have been much worse!!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Van said:


> Just Wad'n,
> Where in Spring are you? PM me if you want. Just curious if I'm close by or not. (2920 & Kuykendahl)


i am also in spring kuykendahl and louetta.
and chickenchaser is a sherrif and he lives close to me also.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Be careful with rifles, depending on the cal and bullet, you can shoot thru your house and into the neighbors.

Mike


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

*I am also in Spring (The Woodlands) but South Montgomery County. I have a few friends in uniform that I can call for ya also.*

*My heart is hurting for you and your family though. No one should have to go through **** like this and fear for the safety of yourself and your family!!*


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Unlawful Justice said:


> If you choose to get a gun for home protection please get a shotgun. Anyone in the house can use it and it's pretty much a point in the general direction and shoot.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Darla, Sorry to hear about your experience - I know how frightening that can be. Forget the bat and mace - I agree with the shotgun but you do need to know how to use it. You can pick up a Winchester or Mossberg with a short barrel and extended magazine for $150 or less and have the option of a regular stock or pistol grip. Another nice addition is a Streamlight TLR-2 - bright light to confuse and temporarily blind and a laser dot for aiming. Can be bought as low as $200 on the Internet. Hopefully those thugs won't be coming back but it's best to be prepared. Take care.


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, Darla I am so sorry to hear about all of this. I have been thinking about you the last few days. Haven't heard from you and figured you were still busy. If there is anything you need for us to do please don't hesitate to call us. If you would feel better not staying there for a few days, you could always come stay with us. Our home is your home if yall need it.....

Call when you can....

Angi


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I am gonna say good watch dog and the shotgun, the dog will help deter most invaders and give you early enough warning to retrieve your shotgun. If your shotgun is not kept handy at all times it will do you know good and who walks around carrying a shotgun in their home. It doesn't have to be a giant dog either, my heeler was one of the best watch dogs we had, you didn't come close to my wife if he didn't know you or you got bit. Hell he bit me once or twice while i was rough housing with the wife. It sucks that good people have to go thru things like this nowadays.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Just Wad'n said:


> My son and I were in my bedroom sitting across my bed talking bout all of this..when there was a knock at the door. I told my son to go and get the door, that we probably had locked his sister out. When he got to the door I heard this huge shuffle and something knocking over...I jumped up and by the time I hit the bedroom door I heard my son scream, "Mom, it's them, there back!"....I grabbed my cell phone started calling 9-1-1.


do you have a solid wood door with no windows to look out?

If so, you need to bet a peephole installed ASAP.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Get a dog first. We have 2 small dogs that I really don't like much but no one is gonna sneak up on the house or break in without me knowing about it, but they do Yap at everything.
If you get a gun, for a while I wouldn't answer the door without it. Just leave it behind the door (in your hand of course, pistol) so whoever is on the other side won't see it.
Like some of the others have said, if you use the gun, shoot to kill. A wounded "suspect" can come up with any story he wants but with a dead one, there's only your side of things.
good luck to you and rant here all you want.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

If they use the phone you should be able to see what numbers they are calling on your phone bill. Maybe there dumb enough to call there house????........... Get a shoty. 
Jeff


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

grayfish said:


> If you decide to buy a firearm for home protection. Make sure you are prepared to use it. No questions, just pull the trigger. You must be prepared to kill. I hate to be so blunt but it is the truth. If you hesitate you are most likely the one who ends up dead. If you think for a split second you may not shoot to kill. You don't need a gun.
> 
> That said, I agree with coachlaw. A 12 guage pump shotgun is one of the best home defense weapons you can have. Deadly but not likely to go through enough walls to cause deadly injury to one of your neigbors.
> 
> Sorry to hear about you trouble and pray that it does not happen again.


I didn't have time to scan all the posts so if this is a repeat I apologize.

Not only learn to use it yourself but teach your son and any other childern old enough how to as well. You never know who will be able to get to it and use it.


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*GPS Locator on cell Phone*

Call provider and see if it had the capability and if so if it is turned on and then where it is. (I dont think this is new technology with cell phones, mine has had this feature for 2 years, and Im not the latest and greatest techno person.)

Maybe they still have it in possession.

After reading everybody's take on this, I agree with everything especially in that I would talk to your son a little more. I cant figure out why they came back if it was a random isolated incident. That is some crazy stuff.

Good luck, get a shotgun, and plant watermelon in the front yard. Happy Hunting


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

I would try and follow up with the police report and see if you can get any help with tracking the phone. They had to use it to call someone I would think. They can trace these numbers fairly easy. Follow up with these callers and get down to who made the call. I would think home invasion of this sort would warrant further investigation, but there may be more cock fighting rings they are more worried about. I hope you get some resolution. It is no fun being invaded like that, and you will never take things for granted again, like standing in your own front yard and talking on the phone.


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry to here what happened to your family, I too hate to here things like this happening to good people. Bad guys seems to do that, they seem to get you when you least expect it. My advise is to first protect your home so that your family will feel safe, if you don't have one yet get a storm door and keep it locked so if you open the front door you can see who is at the door but will be safe behind the locked storm door. I have two young kids who just loves to open doors when the door bell rings, so having a storm door gives me a since of security if they happen to open the main door before I get there. Also get an alarm system if you don't have one, because the alarm system now a days have a button which you can just push or anyone in the family can push which will send the police to you home, that away you know that help is just a few minutes away. Last get a gun (shotgun) sound good but like all others have advise you must use it if your going to pull it out, other wise the bad guys could get it from you and god knows what will happen. Please be safe.


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

You don't need a liscence for any gun to have in your house...but I'd go the shotgun route....you can pick up a defender or something for cheap...throw some 00 buck in there...point and spray. It could wreak havoc on your conscience having taken the life of a man...even if it's a scumbag theif in your house, but you have to protect yourself and your family and when it's nutcuttin time you need to be mentally prepared to do whats needed...and furthermore...if that time comes and we hope it doesn't, be prepared to shoot to kill...a dead loser cannot come back to haunt/ruin your life with a civil case and take everything you have....it happens more than you think...those are simply my thoughts on the subject...if it has been covered already I apologize...did not read past page 2


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

We've got 3 dogs, all around 50lbs. The meter-readers and UPS man won't even come to the door...they stay about 1/2 way up the sidewalk until we come to the door. They're lap dogs and our 'family'...we don't have any kids, but others don't know that, they just hear the barking!

I have guns and wouldn't hesitate to use if necessary (I hope I never do), but the one caution I would offer is not knowing how old your children are, there are plenty of accident stories dealing with children and loaded weapons.

You don't get second chances with guns.

That being said, I feel for the experience you've gone through and hope this was a one-time event.

Thinking of you and your family!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm very sorry to hear about this, just wad'n. **** punks.

maybe you should have a mini 2cool gathering at your house every night for a few nights.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Alarm system with panic button, dog that likes to bark, solid front door with peephole, try to gps locate the phone, see if the phone co. can get you, or the police, some #'s they have called, 12 guage. Praying for your peace of mind Darla.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Darla - clear you PM's please


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Darla, I have a shotgun you can borrow if you need it.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Get a gun and shoot the thugs if they enter your home again. Knock one down and I bet the other one doesn't come back.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

IMHO you need 3 things:

1. Dog
2. Motion lights and alarm system
3. Shotgun loaded with #4's and then some 00 buck

A Mossberg/Maverick Model 88 can be bought new for $175. Personally I like the Mossberg because of the top mounted safety. Pawn shops are great sources for cheap pumps.

I had my wife train with ours shooting at a pattern board at the gun club. She had to take the gun off safe and fire all 5 shots hitting the target at various distances. I can't stress training enough. 

Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

WOW! I was away for a few hours and look at these responses. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you all. I have actually had a few smiles thru these posts which is hard to believe after all this crapola.

To address a few...Mastercylinder....a 2cool gathering to welcome the scum sounds great! LOL

I live off of Cypresswood and Aldine Westfield. So if I could just implore anyone living in this area...or any area for that fact, you've heard it before....don't open the door unless you know who is on the other side. I heard it before...I knew this myself...but when your mind is sidetracked and you assume...it could cost your family dearly.

I still am in a fog and can't really believe this happen. I live in a townhome that I am leasing...so one of the things in store today is to talk to the owners and see what security they can help me with or allow. I would think with a home invasion and a request for security for our protection, that shouldn't be a problem.

The dog idea sounds great to me! Looks like the kids might get a bonus there. 

I didn't think about a GPS thing on the phone. It was a T3 Razor, fairly new, so maybe it had one that I didn't know about. My son didn't have it very long, maybe a month or more. But when it got taken we called right away and had it suspended...so I don't know if that can help. However, we did give the Deputy the cell number, so maybe between our calls and pressuring the Constables office to follow up on it, we might get somewhere.

I cleared my pms Shawn. I've been overwhelmed by the outpouring of support from all of you. Again Thank you!!!! It's times like these that you realize people do care.

My sincere appreciation to all of you. I'm right now weighing out the idea of leaving the house for a little bit, which burns me up, btw, to have to be run out of my own home by twits!!!!! But our safety comes first and I can't let my pride out weigh that.

I'll give an update when I can. Gotta get on the phone and make a call to a Sheriff Deputy that I know pretty well....see what happens there.

God Bless


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mont said:


> Darla, sorry to hear about the problems. A good watch dog goes a long ways in this type situation.





speckle-catcher said:


> do you have a solid wood door with no windows to look out?
> 
> If so, you need to bet a peephole installed ASAP.


vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mont again.
​
Just what I was thinking. Living where I do I learned two things.

1. I never open the door if I do not know who is on the other side. If you can't tell who is there you need a peephole installed. Sometimes people are offended when I do not open up, but I can see them through the door and if they have no business there I tell them to leave.

2. Canine early warning system. Anyone that gets too close knows I have dogs watching my place. They are not there to hurt anyone, but they generally let me know if someone is around.

Mont and speckle-catcher already raised these points (as did others) but they are excellent ones.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

here i found this for the "descrimiating woman" when it comes to self defence


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about this garbage. Dogs, lights, guns, and many other self defense things would sure help. There is nothing you do about the first attack, but the break-in was 100% avoidable. Please don't take this the wrong way, but here are my recommendations to solve your problems.

Someone mentioned a window or peephole, and that was my first thought. Teach your children to look out the window or check the peephole. If they can't see, and this is something I was always taught growing up, is to simply ask "Who is it?" If they don't answer or you don't like what you hear, then don't answer the door or go get a parent. If your son looked out the window, peephole, or asked who it was, those f-ers wouldn't have gotten in and you could have called the cops ASAP.

A gun, while not a bad idea to have, likely wouldn't have helped in that situation. Like I said, the first attack was nothing you could help with, but the fact that the home was opened up for these guys was just not smart and easily preventable. Sorry for the tough love, but I have to call it like I see it. I'm glad your family is not seriously hurt.


----------



## GrooveDog (Nov 12, 2005)

Get a gun and the next time they come back...kill the bastards.

Nuff said ?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

GrooveDog said:


> Get a gun and the next time they come back...kill the bastards.
> 
> Nuff said ?


there are a ton of flaws in this theory. while you have the right to defend your home and your family, there are so many ways you can get in trouble for doing it the "wrong way". he has 3 friends with him and they all say you shot him while he was trying to sell you something. or what ever. they have to be in your home and you have to be away from them. i nother words if someone were to break in and you come running out with a gun and shoot them, you will go to jail. now if someone breaks in and you are in the back room and they come in and you shoot them, you might go to jail but you will be let go because you have "proof" you tried to avoid them and they continued to advance. there are so many ways to get in trouble with a gun and while most people think they can just open fire when someone breaks in and they are totaly wrong from a legal standpoint.

the best thing is to get a dog and have it trained to protect your family. 
(besides EVERY black person i know is terrified of dogs all though this falls in the lines of every black person cant swim and every white person cant jump and every hispanic is from mexico)


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

If they turn the phone on, it "pings" the closest cell, right? I don't much about phones, but it would likely place them within a 1 sq.mi area if the phone is turned on, even if it's not used. If they show up in one cell more than others, it could at least pin them down to a locale. 

I'll let others have their say on how you should handle your own safety at home. Since it's a lease apt. you can't very well build a safe room or make other extensive modifications. 

I think a shotgun and experience using it is a good way to go. Sorry for what you went through. After living in New Orleans for ten years, I got in the habit of taking my gun with me to take out the garbage. 

It ticks me off the WE have to change our lives to live around these sorts of animals.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

We've got a witness to the cell phone incident. A friend of my sons was around and saw what happen and says he can identify at least 2 of the guys. And that one of them, lives around here. He says that one of them goes to Spring High School and if he sees him he could identify him. So I called and left a message for the officer to get back with me so we can move on this info.

I told a sheriff deputy that's a friend, that I was going to go out in the neighborhood and drive around to see if I can spot the vehicle. He told me NO!!!...he said if I wanted to do that, he was off tomorrow and he'd take me around the neighborhood, himself.

There's a really 2 cool-2cooler that is also a deputy that is close by that I have his cell number and I can call if I need him.

I've had numerous offers of shotguns!!!! MAN, remind me to stay on ya'lls good side...LMAO

So...like I said...I won't be a victim. And I WILL protect my kids.

Thanks again, (I've had to edit this thing several times..I'm so tired...I can't even type...UGGG)
Darla

PS..Rockhound...we had the phone suspended by the t-mobile...so I don't know if that still works on this phone...but I can call them to find out, Thanks


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Text the phone and tell them homies you know who they are


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

CaseyS said:


> Call provider and see if it had the capability and if so if it is turned on and then where it is. (I dont think this is new technology with cell phones, mine has had this feature for 2 years, and Im not the latest and greatest techno person.)
> 
> Maybe they still have it in possession.
> 
> ...


Im glad that you and your family did not get hurt. You have gotten some good suggestions, yet others are just ignorant as the thugs themselves.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

rangerjohn said:


> the best thing is to get a dog and have it trained to protect your family.
> (besides EVERY black person i know is terrified of dogs all though this falls in the lines of every black person cant swim and every white person cant jump and every hispanic is from mexico)


I agree with everything you said about going to jail but the problem a dog presents is entirely the same. It Bites them and you're gonna be in trouble with a civil suit because they where just "selling something" I'd take my chances in court unfortanely for the criminal they wouldn't have a chance to testify. Better to go to Jail and know your family survived then worry about the courts, second guess your actions, and leave it in the criminal's hands.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Darla, I really have nothing to add to the excellent advice given by others except to support them with my "ditto". I really hate that this has happened to you and I hope that these punks are dealt with. 

I know that none of us expect a thing like this to ever happen to us. This is the stuff that happens to OTHER PEOPLE. But in reality we all know that it CAN happen anywhere and any time. All that we can do is to try and be prepared. 

This like what just happened to your family is exactly why I got licensed and carry a gun. If I'm on my feet I am armed. 

But as mentioned above guns are not the answer for everyone. It was also mentioned above that if you do get some kind of gun you NEED to learn it inside out backwards and forwards. You NEED to practice with it and get some training. The only way a gun will be able to help you is if you are totally familiar with it and know it's limitations as well as your own. This can't be stressed enough. If you have to stop and remember where the safety is or if you hesitate for any amount of time for any reason you will lose. There are other effective ways of protecting yourself and your property. The main this is to HAVE A PLAN. What ever that plan is discuss it with every one in your household. Get familiar with it. Drill. It may sound corny or like you are over rreacting but believe me it pays off when the time comes. The bad guys are NOT expecting you to be prepared. If you are you have a swingin' chance to get the upper hand.

One of the things that punks like this count on is the element of surprise. They don't think you expect anything like this and they don't think you will be prepared to act. When you do you turn the tables and the element of surprise is now on your side.

Good luck in what ever way you decide to go and I hope you get justice from those punks!!


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

Mont said:


> Darla, sorry to hear about the problems. A good watch dog goes a long ways in this type situation.


thats good advice, a dog don't care if he's got a gun and the dog would not be nervous either, a good dog would also know that that is a stranger and be on-guard anyway.


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Wad'n when they catch these guys please let us know, I hope they slap the book on them because and example need to be made for people like these. I love this country but sometimes I think there is to much freedom and that is the reason for thugs like these, if we can just chop off a finger if we catch a thief or have public hanging again then these kids that are growing up now a days will see if they do wrong to others that they will have to pay a price and I bet it will stop things like this right away. I better stop here before I go overboard because stories like what happened to you and your family just ticks me off.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

fish'nchipper said:


> Someone mentioned a window or peephole, and that was my first thought. Teach your children to look out the window or check the peephole. If they can't see, and this is something I was always taught growing up, is to simply ask "Who is it?" If they don't answer or you don't like what you hear, then don't answer the door or go get a parent. If your son looked out the window, peephole, or asked who it was, those f-ers wouldn't have gotten in and you could have called the cops ASAP.


then after looking through the peephole, your son would have time to "unleash the hounds"

Not trying to joke, but it sure would have been sweet justice to see a german shepard all over those homeboys after coming back for round 2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

rvj said:


> Im glad that you and your family did not get hurt. You have gotten some good suggestions, yet others are just ignorant as the thugs themselves.


its embarasing sometimes. 

Be carefull Darla.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm wondering if some of the "shoot now and ask questions later" crowd would really find it that easy to shoot and kill someone and not have problems with it later.

i could shoot and kill someone if my life or the life of a family member was in an immediate life or death danger, but would you actually shoot some punk kid for entering your home and slapping your son and not possibly regret that the rest of your life?

it's one thing to talk like clint eastwood, but it's something all together different to actually act like him.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Get this guy*

I've noticed this dog alot while on my Weim rescue search at Barc.

He looks like he wouldn't take any.....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Darla, if you decide to get a dog, get one that is grown. My watch dog, Sally, was about 2 when we got her. No puppy chewing, no house training and almost overnight, would defend her territory. Bad guys don't like dogs and will find somewhere else to go instead of dealing with one. Plus, if you do crack the door and it's not someone you want to let it, something about a dog snarling at them sends the right message. I have seen grown men take off running when Sally sticks her nose through the blinds to greet strangers. Get one with short hair or keep it trimmed if dog hair in the house is an issue. Sally is part chow and the rest is plain old dog, and we can't even yell at the kids in front of her.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm wondering if some of the "shoot now and ask questions later" crowd would really find it that easy to shoot and kill someone and not have problems with it later.
> 
> i could shoot and kill someone if my life or the life of a family member was in immediate danger, but would you actually shoot some punk kid for entering your home and slapping your son and not regret that the rest of your life?


I could if they where in my home. I wouldn't go waving a gun at a person in my yard but once they enter the house there's no time to discuss their reason for being there. I know it sounds harsh but the time it would take to confront them could be the difference between them and my family.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm wondering if some of the "shoot now and ask questions later" crowd would really find it that easy to shoot and kill someone and not have problems with it later.
> 
> i could shoot and kill someone if my life or the life of a family member was in an immediate life or death danger, but would you actually shoot some punk kid for entering your home and slapping your son and not possible regret that the rest of your life?


How can you tell if your in immediate danger or not? If someone comes through the door and hits one of my kids, I would consider that a threat on his life and I would have no problem at all blasting him. I might have nightmares from it, but thats the spur of the moment thought process taking over. Its a reaction, not a decision.


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

*Shoot first then ask questions*

Shoot as many as you can in the house and the ones that make it outside shoot them and drag them back inside. If they are doing this at a young age they will continue to do it and worse. 1st its break'n then its killing people. I SAY LET THE LEAD FLY, and Tell them "Survivors will be prosecuted" hopefully your lead will find a head to crack and there want be any survivors.


----------



## GrooveDog (Nov 12, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrooveDog*
> _Get a gun and the next time they come back...kill the bastards._
> 
> ...


Respectfully as I can say this my friend, is you do what you think is best and I'll do what I think is....that being said I will gladly kill all 4 of the bastards if they make the mistake of coming into my house and terrorizing my family. And believe me I would sleep very soundly after doing so. You need to wake up to the fact that there are people out there that will kill you, your wife, and kids, just to steal $20 and a cell phone from you. I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6......God bless you and the rest of our 2coolers and their familys....

that's all I have to say about this issue...

Jody


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

Unless you cant get a dog that is the first thing Id suggest. Not to sterotype but blacks/b&e are not dog freindly at all. Look into the protective breeds Mixes of shepard, theyll know who your freinds are.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't think I would live some place where that I felt SCARED to go out side my house. 

I would move


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

*Non-Lethal*

For your kids while not at home:
http://www.selfdefenseproducts.com/pepper.htm
http://www.selfdefenseproducts.com/stunguns.htm

Just a thought...


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

I feel for you bro.....i read this alittle late, but I have kids too and the thought of that makes me scarred too. I constantly tell them no to answer the doors by themselves.....its time for a remington 870 , dont hold back cause they wont obviously


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gary said:


> How can you tell if your in immediate danger or not? If someone comes through the door and hits one of my kids, I would consider that a threat on his life and I would have no problem at all blasting him. I might have nightmares from it, but thats the spur of the moment thought process taking over. Its a reaction, not a decision.


that's just it... it's not easy to tell.

i don't think many of us in here would have a problem doing it.

if it turned out the guy had a gun in his hand, i doubt many of us would have any regrets. but, what if you shoot some punk kid that comes into your house and all he has in his pocket is some "junior mints?"

it's just a philosophical question, not a judgement upon anyone. however, i don't think a kid deserves to die just because he struck my son - even if he walked into my house to do it.

i would gladly watch my son give him a serious whoopin, though.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

All in all I didnt read every post that replyed and I am sure someone said this but not sure.
Before you pull a gun on anyone,be sure and prepaired to use it,if you don't think mentally you can shoot someone causing death you better think hard about this. It could become were your not the 1 holding the gun. Its easier said than done when you think you can shoot somebody. I am not saying you shouldn't I just want you to be sure you can. I hope you understand what I mean. Please don't take this the wrong way.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

if hes got the nerves to knock at the door and coming in physically hurting someone that person needs to be put down. In my own opinion they have no respect for you anyhow...or anyone else. Id pop their arse in a heartbeat esp if my kid was on the ground, no to mention in the house


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> that's just it... it's not easy to tell.
> 
> i don't think many of us in here would have a problem doing it.
> 
> ...


Respectfully,

There were 4 of them. One in the drivers seat, one playing look out and two at the door. They had earlier punched my kid in the face to steal his cell phone then came back to our home...when the door opened punched him in the mouth, which sent him reeling and then entered my home...it was when I came out screaming that they then receeded. This isn't just a matter of a kid out on the backside of the school yard punching my kid. This was a home invasion, assault and burglary. One of these four is still in high school, the others out. The one that did the damage to my kids face....weighs about 180-200. My son is a very thin, blonde hair kid...soakin wet weighs maybe 140.

This isn't just about junior mints....these jerks, terrorized my son, myself and my 15 year old daughter. What's next........my daughter opens the door and she goes sailing acrossed a room with a bloody face. Does that change your opinion. What after that they, assault me....does that change the opinion. It's thugs like these that step it up each time they do a deed. At what point do you change your opinion. When one of my children is damaged beyond repair. This has to stop! These are not the normal kids of yesterday. They turn into thugs at an earlier age and do more damage. You see the headlines, you know the drill.

I'm sorry....I mean no disrespect to you. I'm just thrashed to a point of dementia.

There will always be different opinions to any subject matter. I do respect yours, but I disagree with an opinion that these are kids with lollipops in their mouth. I know I was here, I saw them, I saw what they did, and I was invaded.

God Bless


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just Wad'n said:


> I'm sorry....I mean no disrespect to you. I'm just thrashed to a point of dementia.


i understand, just wad'n, and no sense of disrespect is taken. i was just asking a hypothetical and philosophical question on the general topic of shooting someone on one's property and the ramifications of a spontaneous judgement call of whether one shoots or not, not necessarily addressing your specific incident. i do think it's something every gun owner should think about, though.

shooting and killing someone - even in self defense - is no small matter.

i'm sure you must be stressed over all of this. my thoughts are with you, and i wish there was something i could do to help.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

tiger said:


> All in all I didnt read every post that replyed and I am sure someone said this but not sure.
> Before you pull a gun on anyone,be sure and prepaired to use it,if you don't think mentally you can shoot someone causing death you better think hard about this. It could become were your not the 1 holding the gun. Its easier said than done when you think you can shoot somebody. I am not saying you shouldn't I just want you to be sure you can. I hope you understand what I mean. Please don't take this the wrong way.


I don't carry a handgun, or even own one. I'm afraid I'd shoot someone. I do live in Houston alone, but I'm alway's watching my back. Aware that someone could be following me, or following me home, is to why I do have hunting rifles under my bed. Sounds like you need to invest in some "Big Dogs"s German Shepherd's.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> that's just it... it's not easy to tell.
> 
> i don't think many of us in here would have a problem doing it.
> 
> ...


You're kidding right? 
You only have a few seconds to think "Some punk just struck my kid (again) and I have to guess what his next move would be". The intruder knocks the son down (maybe out) what could he do to the mother? Only a fool would bother to wonder that philosophical question. IMHO the only thing one has to remember in that situation is "2 to the body and one to the head".


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like we need a 2Cool gathering in Spring. I have a real problem when men terrorize women and kids.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Yea, that's what I say.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gary said:


> I have a real problem when men terrorize women and kids.


so do i. i wish i could have been there for her.

i have a problem when anyone terrorizes anyone... period.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LOL...if someone were to break into my house like that, punch my wife or daughter, then take off in their vehicle, you can bet I'd be running behind that SUV unloading a clip into it. The law can deal with me later, but those punks are gonna be dead or hurting. Stupid, maybe, but it's the truth. I'm not gonna be cowering in a back room waiting for them to come after me so I can shoot 'em.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

It's time for some home security. Motion sensors outside, Strike Master door jams, dead bolts. Make sure all doors and windows locked. MAKE the whole family get involved with the home security.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> LOL...if someone were to break into my house like that, punch my wife or daughter, then take off in their vehicle, you can bet I'd be running behind that SUV unloading a clip into it. The law can deal with me later, but those punks are gonna be dead or hurting. Stupid, maybe, but it's the truth. I'm not gonna be cowering in a back room waiting for them to come after me so I can shoot 'em.


I belive you! LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> The law can deal with me later, but those punks are gonna be dead or hurting. Stupid, maybe, but it's the truth. I'm not gonna be cowering in a back room waiting for them to come after me so I can shoot 'em.


and, that may be exactly what the law does... deal with you later.

if you go killing some unarmed youths - even if they struck your child on your property - you run a good chance of winding up in prison on a voluntary manslaughter conviction, and getting sued in civil court on top of that. you may not think it was such a good idea when you find yourself sitting in an 8x10 cell, but you will have a lot of time to think about it.

and, no one said anything about cowering in a back room waiting for them to come after you. there's more options than shooting to kill or cowering.

y'all need to do more thinking with your brains and less with your ... well, nevermind.

this scenario isn't some clint eastwood movie script - it's real life. your machismo could very well end your life as you know it, and not just the perps.

i think discussions like this are good for everyone, because they make you think about a very serious and real possibility, but one that one rarely experiences.

when you point a gun at someone and pull the trigger, there ain't no do-overs.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

lol shadman, Yeah, I think Id be the same way. Id look like Mel Gibson running 30 mph after that car and unloading a clip.........


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Some very good advice and also a few over-exuberant responses. :wink: 

Besides strengthening all entrances, my first vote would be for a dog if the landlord will allow one. A dog has benefits for a family beyond protection. A motion detecting system is also a good idea, and if you can’t have a dog you can even get system that makes a barking sound inside the house as well as turning on outside lights.

Signage can also be useful. “Beware of DOG” and “Property protected by ACME alarms”, etc. can have a deterrent effect even if there is no dog nor alarm system.

If you do decide to have a gun in the house a short barreled shotgun is probably the best choice. Just make sure that you and everyone else in your family are not afraid of it; will use it if needed; and knows how to shoot it!

My personal defense consists of my lab Lucy and a ‘just legal’ 12 gauge pump kept with an empty chamber. (I agree that the sound of a pump racking a shell will stop most people all by itself!) My cartridges are low brass hand-loads. First up is a blank round, then a load of rock salt mixed with n-hydrion indicator (turns meat purple and will semi-permanently mark the perp for identification), then the rest of the magazine is full of #4 buckshot.

I hope your trouble is over now and you can begin to resume your normal life!



:rybka:


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

this tread bring to my attention (being that I have kids to) that I dont have a peep hole......guess I have another project for the house. My kids are at the age that they want to run to the door when the bell rings and jsut open it ---


----------



## GrooveDog (Nov 12, 2005)

Some people around here better wake the hell up, get a gun, and be prepared to defend themselves...or we're gonna be reading about you in the paper (maybe obituaries). I hate to break the news...but this ain't Mr. Rogers neighborhood.


----------



## truett (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

*I'm so sorry!*

Darla -

I hated reading this post. It just pains me to know that you and your family even had to deal with something like this.

I have thinking a lot about me and my girl's safety a lot lately and this post has prompted me to take action sooner. So, if nothing else, perhaps some good will come of this post by other 2coolers who decide to not wait until something like this happens and prepare early.

You and your family are in my prayers.
Pat


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

GrooveDog said:


> ...but this ain't Mr. Rogers neighborhood.


you're right, but it ain't the wild west anymore, either.

and, i'm not saying that pulling the trigger would necessarily be wrong in certain situations. one has the right to defend themself.

i'm just saying you better know darn sure what you are doing when you do it, and you'd better be ready to deal with the potential consequences when you do.

the sound of loading a shell into the barrel of a pump shotgun is more than enough to scare the life out of most people - especially punks.


----------



## GrooveDog (Nov 12, 2005)

> you're right, but it ain't the wild west anymore, either.


Your right, it's worse than the old west. In the old west the bad guy would at least call you out in the street and see who was the fastest. Now they will just shoot you no questions asked, no time for your dog to save you, or the cops....but if you want to depend on those things to save you that's your choice.

As my dear old Dad used to say..."The good Lord watches over little kids, and Idiots"


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

He needs to be careful!! Wherever he goes and tell him not to mess with them if he can help it!! 1-2 guys is a hard fight, but 3 is not a good idea as they will stomp the ....................................................t out of him or pull a gun. Travel in pairs and watch your surroundings, the thing I would do is get a 12 gauge and give them a little help out the door.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

heres a trick I used when I lived in Greenspoint and was involved with the crime watch. We had alot of problems in Lincoln Green east and being in unincorporated North Harris County, we didnt get much in the help with LEOs. It wasnt their fault, its a logistics thing. The passive patroling the streets ended when the crime watch leader got killed. His name was Clarence Evans and was a good friend of mine. From what I understand is, a woman who lived across the street from me was getting broken into and I guess she was thought it better to call him over the County LEOs. The shots woke me up and I wont lie, I was never so scared in my life. I got out of bed and crawled to the window so I could see out and not get hit. All I could see was a car in the street with the 4 way blinkers on. I didnt recognize the car. Turns out it was his wifes. I didnt own a gun, so armed with a filett knife I jumped several of the neighbors fences so I could get a better approach vision, and safety wise to see whats happening. Thats when the first deputy showed up. I wont get into what happened the next hour or so. Life flight etc, Clarence didnt make it.

The next day and for about a week it was a media circus. I actually had Cher Min Chow? (The asian news lady?) Ride on patrol with me. But behind the scenes some of us in the crime watch decided to step it up a notch. We took to the streets. It got a little ugly. Allthough I had burgler bars, I was scared for my family. I had a young son and a two year old daughter. I was really worried about some of the bad guys coming back to get us, so I did this trick.

I had some professional signs made up. For the windows around the sides and the back of the house they read

*WARNING: **LIVE SNAKES!*

Sidelight next to the front door I advertised snakes for sale.

Then I moved. lol

Most people are scared to death of snakes. Make up some signs and maybe even take it a little farther. A 10 gallon aquarium with a rubber snake sitting in the window at times.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

_ I decided long ago that I could do it, shoot someone in defense of my family or myself. In split second scenarios there is no time to assess every nuance. That is precisely why we need to make the decision before the situation ever presents itsself.I don't want to find myself standing over th body of someone I just shot, I don't want my children to see me like that, WAY too traumatic. But I already know that I would do it. I would definately lose sleep over it if I shot and killed some teenager in my house that was unarmed, but not as much sleep as I would if I let him kill one of us and was not prepared. _
_That said, there are lots of other preventative measures to be taken that will decrease the possibility of it ever coming to that point._
_I'm just sorry that this happened to one of the most caring people I know of, it's not right, and the perps could care less. That makes me mad._


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> and, that may be exactly what the law does... deal with you later.


I said in my post that it's definitely not the smart thing to do, but it is most likely what would happen...just being honest. If someone violates the sanctity of my home and hits a family member, they won't do it again and that's a guarantee. I have a little "anger management issue" when I get pizzled.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> I have a little "anger management issue" when I get pizzled.


note to self: don't pizz shad off -- ever.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hopefully SB 378 passes this session which gives homeowners the right to protect their families without having to worry about legal recourse from the law or the punk thug's family.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LMAO!  It takes a LOT to get me there. It's only happened twice, but I don't remember much that happened after the breaking point. That's my story anyway.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well the only responce i have to this is, after you get judged by 12 and sent to prison for killing a kid ten i think you might rather be carried by 6 then to worryabout what the kids friends are doing to your family while you are locked up.

i have seen enough of the world and been on both sides of the good and bad and i know that now that i have a family i will not be answering the door with a gun in my hand. this is not to say i am week to this, just the opposite but you have to do things the right way or you will be in worse shape then when you started. most of these people dont want to kill you they just want to take your things. so would you rather spend the next 10-20 with "bubba" up at the walls unit in huntsville or would you rather cut your loses and buy a new tv?

like i said some one breaks in and you are in your room with your family and theyh come in there thn you are covered by the law so shoot away. but they come to the door and kick it in and you start shooting you never know what could happen. me i take the high road and let them come to me so i can see my son grow up with out having to do it through bars.

and as for getting a dog and having to worry about the bite law suit, dogs will deture the attack/break in more often then not and if the person comes in anyway then you can much better afford th law suit as you will most likely win. i have a yellow lab that is about 105 lbs and has one nasty sounding bark, there are not alot of people who would come in my yard with him there. and if they do then the deserve the bite.



GrooveDog said:


> Respectfully as I can say this my friend, is you do what you think is best and I'll do what I think is....that being said I will gladly kill all 4 of the bastards if they make the mistake of coming into my house and terrorizing my family. And believe me I would sleep very soundly after doing so. You need to wake up to the fact that there are people out there that will kill you, your wife, and kids, just to steal $20 and a cell phone from you. I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6......God bless you and the rest of our 2coolers and their familys....
> 
> that's all I have to say about this issue...
> 
> Jody


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Okay ya'll....since I live in a townhome...no yard...but willing to walk a dog daily....what do you suggest in terms of a dog??????

Something that sounds like it'll take your hiney off.....and still be something managable for a townhome....for now.

I WANT TO MOVE!!!!! But it's not like I can pick up today...possibly in a month or so...

What's some ideas????????


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ill say only this, Im sorry for what happened to you and your family and to thoese that say "Ill do this or that" need only to read and understand the TCJ. You would be surprized as to what and when you can use deadly force for. Its more leanant than you might think. Which Im happy to know, we HAVE to be able to protect or family and friends.


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

you need to set up a neighborhood watch program and talk to your neighbors bc that could happen to them. your neighbors must have seen something. just watch out for drive by shooting if they are that stupid to come in your house.
if its getting that bad in your neighborhood, i would think about moving to a gated community. i do have a gun in the house but pray to God i don't have to use it.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well just wadn, i would say a blue heeler is pretty good. i hand off for reaching into my truck but was great with people he knew. problem is they need room to roam.

dont go pitt bull or rottweiler though. more trouble then they are worth.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Well after reading all this, I believe it happened so fast not sure having a gun would have helped. I've got several (many, LoL!) but don't carry them with me all over the house. This thread does make me rethink and talk with my family about answering the door at night. We do have a pretty darn scary sounding dog, a Brittany, and now that the girls are in their teens it might just be time to position a few guns in other parts of the house besides the bedroom. Darla, hate to hear of your troubles, but a dog is a good deterent. Our Brittany Spaniel is a very good dog with the family, but doesn't like to be supprised in the middle of the night. Hope all turns out to ok!


----------



## MarineLife (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry for your crime, I'm in law enforcement and some folks are providing you with false info about defending you and your home,, If you have to shoot someone, yes your case will go in front of the Grand Jury of your county The Grand Jury are average citizens that are picked for this.... Texas and the Constitution are very clear in defending your home and property, espicially at night. Good Faith still exists...... Remember KEY WORDS.. " "I WAS IN FEAR OF MY LIFE AND MY FAMILY's OR WAS PROTECTING A THIRD PARTIES LIFE OR MY OR THIRD PARTIES PROPERTY"


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

I've had experience w/ a blue heeler when I lived on a Ranch for bout 5 years...I agree...they need some room to roam...they're pleasers that's for sure..they love being the "center of attention" when they do good...LOL...

Pit Bull, out of the question for me....I just don't feel comfortable. I had a Boxer/Ridgeback mix once that was so loyal and fantastic...but I'd need to move within a time frame adequate to it's growth.......hum...now I have some happy thoughts......

Thanks...you've been great!



rangerjohn said:


> well just wadn, i would say a blue heeler is pretty good. i hand off for reaching into my truck but was great with people he knew. problem is they need room to roam.
> 
> dont go pitt bull or rottweiler though. more trouble then they are worth.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

This is what I will own one day. Very good with kids and LOVES his family GREATLY. My friend has one and once he sniffs a stranger he is fine, BUT if you stomp your foot down in an aggressive way (like you are gonna charge his little girls or wife) it go time. Right after I did that Donnie will chill him out and he was cool with me again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Just Wad'n said:


> Okay ya'll....since I live in a townhome...no yard...but willing to walk a dog daily....what do you suggest in terms of a dog??????
> 
> Something that sounds like it'll take your hiney off.....and still be something managable for a townhome....for now.
> 
> ...


 If you go through Belinda you will be saving a life that someday may save yours. It doesn't have to be a lab, but you can't do much better than one!

:rybka:


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I just read thru every shoot em up and kill em all post on here. Reads like a Monday paper after all the football games have been played. 

On dogs, don't go too crazy. It sounds like your place may be limited in size both inside and out. Heelers and terriers are both great. They are small to medium sized, extremely territorial and most importantly will protect you til their last breath. You can also walk with them to the mailboxes and run errands with you in the car. 

As far as home protection think about having two weapons stored in the house. I'd suggest one around the couch and the other in the bedroom.

Lastly, let the neighbors know what is going on. If they should hear a rucus they won't be as likely to just let it pass. Good luck and keep your wits and God given common sense with you.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

expressfish said:


> this tread bring to my attention (being that I have kids to) that I dont have a peep hole......guess I have another project for the house. My kids are at the age that they want to run to the door when the bell rings and jsut open it ---


I have always looked out the peep hole first before opening the door. We don't let my daughter answer the door since she's only 9 unless she can verify by yelling that its the neighbor kid. 
That is just a horrible story and I have already told several people about it. I'm sorry you had to endure that and thanks for sharing to maybe give everyone a heads up.
Steve


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Home security, period. What good is a gun if you are not there to use it IF you can use it. Would you want your son to attempt to use it? Your wife? Fear can make you use a gun, and fear can also prevent you from using a gun. 
A gun can't protect your home and property if you aren't home. Home security can. It's much better to keep the crooks out.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My heart is saddened over this whole thing,you can't win any way you go,all I can say is I would have shot them period, law be darned.you had no way to know if they were armed,end of story !If I could give any advice,don't open the door till you know who is there,if they kick it in ,I'm in fear of my life ,that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!!!


----------



## MarineLife (Jan 6, 2007)

Just some more info.. If you do get a firearm, take some classes, they are very cheap and helpful,,,Dont kno about the dog, worked robberies before ,,and in home invasions and Aggravated Robberies proly wouldnt help or deture Suspects...Several victims had Dogs.......
Also do not be afraid at anytime to call Police,We get calls all night on Suspiciuos people and Circumstances If they do not look like they belong IN the area CALL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*just told my wife your story,and reminded her where my sawed-off 12 gauge is. i only get three days off a month, so her and my daughters protection is vital. like i told her if you ever have to use it, don't worry about racking another shell into it. belive me, just the looks of the gun alone should make'm run! be safe and keep your eyes open.*


----------



## MarineLife (Jan 6, 2007)

"it's Better To Have It And Not Need It, Then Need It And Not Have It !!!"

Seahunt186 Has Good Info,, Alarm Systems Can Work, The Audible Is Loud As Hell, And It Calls The Alarm Company Quick And They Call Police If A Proper Code Is Not Given... Several Companies And Systems ,most Are Free And U Pay A Small Mobthly Service Fee..you Can Hit The Panic Button Right By Yhe Door, When U May Not Have A Weapon Close.. The Audible Alarm Will Scare The **** Out Of Em And Wake Up The Whole Nieghborhood.....is Proven Too!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Lets just have a block party! A few thousand fishing ******** hanging around would scare Bin Laden into submission.

Im serious! Lets go to Spring.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> This is what I will own one day. Very good with kids and LOVES his family GREATLY. My friend has one and once he sniffs a stranger he is fine, BUT if you stomp your foot down in an aggressive way (like you are gonna charge his little girls or wife) it go time. Right after I did that Donnie will chill him out and he was cool with me again.


what is that? looks like a photoshop pitbull/sharpei


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

A Gun Is Good Only If You Have Decided You Are Going To Use It. You Dont Want Them To Take It Away From You,a Good Home Security System Sometimes Is Better For A Deterrant.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Darla,

I'm so sorry to hear what happened. I can't imagine what you and your family must be going through. I've often worried about something like that happening to me too. I've lived alone most of my life and found 3 things that give me piece of mind: a security system, a gun, and a dog.

I have a sign out front showing that I have a security system. I keep my doors locked at all times. When someone knocks at the door, my dogs bark. I never, ever open the door for someone I don't know, whether it's day or night, even if they're selling Girlscout cookies. If it's not a friend or neighbor I know personally, the door stays locked and closed. I keep the gun (shotgun) in my bedroom. Like others have said, you have to be comfortable with it. Go to a gun range and fire it several times until you're used to it. Then go to the gun range again periodically (every few months) to stay familiar with it and how it feels to pull the trigger. Don't just buy it and put it under the bed because then it becomes a weapon to be used on you and your family. The way I see it, if someone enters my home without an invitation, they're there to harm or rob me. I don't have to ask any questions, and I _will_ be able to sleep at night.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I posted earlier about getting a shotgun and learning how to use it. I stick with that.

I do agree with the dog too. I see blue heelers mentioned, a breed which we have. I know several minutes before someone comes to the door/yard, because she lets us know. She is otherwise playful with kids, but will stand her ground when she senses something is not right.

When I was a kid, I had a german shephard. My mom got right of her after I went off to college, the house was broken into three times. My mom somehow got her back, never had a breakin again.

Get both. A Dog and a shotgun


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

once again just call and we'll be there as long as you don't mind this in the yard


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Game Camera, a basic one costs less than $100 works 24 hours a day even when you are not home and may give you evidence that you need.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

This board is totally amazing. I never knew last night (early this morning) when I posted the thread it would create this. I have felt more outpouring support and have received some fantastic advice as well as prayers, pm's offering support! I can never thank you all enough. It's been a rough day and ya'll helped me through it. So thank you from the bottom of my heart. Mont....thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got a call from my friend in the sheriffs department and he's hooking me up with the detective assigned to the case in the robbery division tomorrow morning. He is going to make sure this case does not fall thru the cracks and gets attention as it deserves. 

This truly could be any of us....it just happens to be my family right now.

If anything else...I hope that this thread has produced the thought of protecting your family and being cautious, even when your sidetracked with other things. If it enlightens just one person...then it served it's purpose.

To Chickenchaser.....he knows you too! LOL He says your a good guy...but from the messages I've gotten, I knew that too!

If all goes well, after speaking w/ Belinda tonight...I might be the proud owner of a new family member as well!!!!!!! And I'm REALLY excited about that! We shall see what tomorrow brings.........again, my family thanks you all! I can't explain how I feel....but then again, it could be from sleep deprevation...LOL...

I'll give ya'll an update tomorrow after I talk w/ the Animal Shelter as well as the detective in charge of the case.

Thanks and Goodnight....


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

hunt2grill said:


> once again just call and we'll be there as long as you don't mind this in the yard


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Someone give him a greenie..I'm all out! LOL


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Done


Just Wad'n said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Someone give him a greenie..I'm all out! LOL


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

1. Get a gun
2. Learn to use it
3. Kill the bast**** when they come back


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I think the "Buy a gun" thing has ran its course guys.

BBQ in Spring? Sunday?


----------



## krissy (Jul 28, 2005)

That's such a scary thing to have happen... I'm home alone a lot, but I have a security system, a dog (that barks and growls when needed - ok, sometimes when not needed too) and a gun. 

I think you getting a dog is a great idea. If somebody tries to enter your home again you'll at least have some warning from your dog and some time to go for the gun or to get ready to do as much damage as possible somehow. 

I really hope the cops find those pieces of human trash so you don't have to worry about them anymore.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

A very harrowing situation you and your family have been put in. Let's all keep our fingers crossed and hope these "people"(term used very loosely) are caught and brought to justice. On the dog thing, you might want to give thought to a malamute. A bit on the large size, but do well indoors and can be very intimidating.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

If all goes well, after speaking w/ Belinda tonight...I might be the proud owner of a new family member as well!!!!!!! And I'm REALLY excited about that! We shall see what tomorrow brings.........again, my family thanks you all! I can't explain how I feel....but then again, it could be from sleep deprevation...LOL...

My 2 cents worth. Hope Belinda hooks you up with a good one. The right dog would have eliminated your 2nd "situation" and maybe the first. Nothing against the "gun guys" but there is something about 30lbs plus of canine that will make you stop.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Love it! Drunks with guns.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

texasair said:


> Game Camera, a basic one costs less than $100 works 24 hours a day even when you are not home and may give you evidence that you need.


Now that sounds like a pretty good idea.

Would potential home invaders see it and destroy it, or is it small and unnoticeable?

Let's see now. You could put up a sign that reads:

*"This home is protected by a 24-hour security camera, a security systems monitored by ABC company, a vicious guard dog, and several Smith & Wessons. DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!"*

That MIGHT do the trick! :wink:


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Gary said:


> I think the "Buy a gun" thing has ran its course guys.
> 
> BBQ in Spring? Sunday?


i bet i could make it. i got a few pounds of antelope sausage i can bring.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Be with Darla and her family in a special way tonight. Give her peace of mind and comfort of spirit in knowing that you are near and that she is safe in your arms.

Keep watch over her family and her home. Let your Holy Spirit be a wall of fire surrounding her home and protecting Darla and her children.

Let Darla draw closer to you because of this situation. Remind her that your perfect love casts out fear and increases her faith.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

surffan said:


> If all goes well, after speaking w/ Belinda tonight...I might be the proud owner of a new family member as well!!!!!!! And I'm REALLY excited about that! We shall see what tomorrow brings.........again, my family thanks you all! I can't explain how I feel....but then again, it could be from sleep deprevation...LOL...
> 
> My 2 cents worth. Hope Belinda hooks you up with a good one. The right dog would have eliminated your 2nd "situation" and maybe the first. Nothing against the "gun guys" but there is something about 30lbs plus of canine that will make you stop.


 Plus no family is so big that it cannot absorb another member who offers nothing but loyalty and life long devotion. Pets give back so much more than the care they require. ~ If it wasn't for Lucy I wouldn't get out of bed anymore. She makes me do what I have to do.

:rybka:


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

And Amen


Mrs Backlasher said:


> Heavenly Father,
> 
> Be with Darla and her family in a special way tonight. Give her peace of mind and comfort of spirit in knowing that you are near and that she is safe in your arms.
> 
> ...


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

first of all sorry to hear about what is happening.
Second, I suggest a large dog. I have an american bulldog. She is over 100lbs and HATES strangers. She is a great dog. My little girls love her to death.. Climb her and ride her. I have a 5yr old girl and a 1yr old girl. And I garanty no one will mess with you guys if you have a matilda "my bulldogs name" in the house.. also need a gun as back up.. My wife is scared of guns. So I got matilda for her as protection when i am working nights. She sleeps soundly now. Good luck


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a Great Dane would be a good dog. even though large, they don't need alot of vigorous exercise - bigger dogs bark louder. Big dogs also tend to scare the crud out of some people. 

You should see the neighorhood kids run when my weimaraner comes out in the front yard - and he only weighs 85#

the down side, they come with a hefty feed bill


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's an idea: Go to Goodwill and find a pair of size 16 work boots (well worn), a wide leather dog leash with studs and a really wide open noose, and a dog bowl the size of an aquarium. Paint "TINY" on the dog bowl (believe me when I say that guys understand a big dog dish with "Tiny" written on it doesn't mean the dog is little). Then put the leash on the door handle and the dog dish next to the boots. Oh, and leave an issue of NRA by the door step also.

If they haven't gotten this message then Darwin will surely eliminate them from the gene pool.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Just read the post, nothing to add, but my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family,and I hope they catch the punks..


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Just curious as to the gun laws in the Spring Tx area...can you have target practice in your back yard ? Without have the local LEOS knocking on your door? I'd bet there are more than a few 2coolers willing to come over for some target practice...It chaps my hide to hear what happened to ya....hope they get whats comin to em.....sorry had to vent !! I agree with "GUY" he's an old "PRO" when it comes to guns ....he knows the pros and cons about em...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

target practice? in a residential area?

surely you jest.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

A sling-shot would be perfect. It's not considered a deadly weapon.  Only a Huntress would think of that!

I hope things get back to normal for you Darla


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

_This isn't just about junior mints....these jerks, terrorized my son, myself and my 15 year old daughter. What's next........my daughter opens the door and she goes sailing acrossed a room with a bloody face. Does that change your opinion. What after that they, assault me....does that change the opinion. It's thugs like these that step it up each time they do a deed. At what point do you change your opinion. When one of my children is damaged beyond repair. This has to stop! These are not the normal kids of yesterday. They turn into thugs at an earlier age and do more damage. You see the headlines, you know the drill.

_I hate to hear the trouble these hoodlums have cause you and your family! It sounds like you'll do whatever it takes to protect your family. I personally think your are on the money with your thinking. These types can do as much damage as a adult. I'm from a small town and probably have some country ways. I was always told "if your gonna dance, you gotta pay the fiddler". I could apply this philosophy to these thugs. I hope things turns for the better and peace of mind comes back to your home.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Tiderunner..is it you and Just-wadn's children. I knew the son was harmed, but the daughter also? Why are these thugs not in jail. If they came in the house.... even I would have tackled them myself. Why couldn't the neighbors have helped you tackle them? Take a belt off, and beat the daylights out of em.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Just Wad'n said:


> Okay ya'll....since I live in a townhome...no yard...but willing to walk a dog daily....what do you suggest in terms of a dog??????
> 
> Something that sounds like it'll take your hiney off.....and still be something managable for a townhome....for now.
> 
> ...


You might consider a German Sheppard, a Doberman or perhaps a Rottwiler (Sp?). Then it is a matter of getting the dog trained for home and personal protection. I am guessing that getting a good dog properly trained and socialized is going to be a couple of thousand dollar proposition. And...don't forget the time investment required for dog ownership.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Not knocking the idea of a "trained attack Dog" but then you get into a whole new world of ins.,and liabilty issues,any ole mut will do, treat them right,they'll fight to the end for you and yours!!


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

she live near carters country treswig off cypresswood she can practice shootgun pistol or rifle out to 200 yards #281 443 8393 public range


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Face reality folks. Spend $1000 on home security that will protect you and your home 98% of the time and get a discount on your homeowners insurance, or spend $500 on a gun that at the very best will protect you 30% of the time IF YOU CAN ACTUALLY PULL THE TRIGGER AND SHOOT SOMEONE OR SCARE THEM OFF OR 50% CHANCE OF THE CROOK GETTING THE GUN AND SHOOTING YOU OR YOUR FAMILY AND TAKING YOUR PROPERTY AND HAVING A GUN TO USE ON YOUR NEIGHBOR

(My numbers, my opinion)


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm so sorry this has happened! There's a feeling of violation that won't go away. There'll be downsides to any course of action you take but decide which to do and do it. The world we live in isn't like the world we think it is. Call on us to help if you even think you need us.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, really sorry to hear about this. They def crossed the line by entering your house.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Will be praying for you!*



Redfishr said:


> You need to invest in a big handgun......
> 45 auto should work......


Good Post. I recommend an HK, Glock, Or a 1911 Colt Gold Cup

Nothing says HELLO, Like a 45 Auto....

Marc


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your tragic situation. I had a *VERY* simular one happen to me just this last Monday...couple of days ago. Long story short, one black guy and two white guys tried my house (here in Clear Lake) by jumping out of the car and the other two knocking at the front while the other went to the back to break in if no one answers. My wife and I were at the gym and actually passed the drop off car down the street on our way back home. Lucky for me my neighbor approached them...lucky for them I did not come home with them in my house. The Constables (with our help) caught all three. They *all* tested positive for coccaine (this at 9:00 a.m.) and one swallowed some other drugs. I did look one of the 20-25 year olds with no job and not in school in the eyes (could look right through him) and expressed how lucky he was that I did not get home while he was in my house and he and his friends needed to get something more productive to do as they are headed towards departing this world. They did break into two houses around the corner that were not occupied. They now have two fellony counts against them and get this, the black guy was not only picked up 10 days prior for the same thing...did not have anything to convict him on...and also is a wanted person on Crime Stoppers (my neighbor may get $5,000.00).

I have a concealed handgun license and have had it for a couple of years simply because I have had knives pulled on me in the past and I answer to the State with my profession. I have spoken with several officers before purchasing a pistol of choice and decided on one with a little red dot...laser. You would be surprised the respect it earns when on someones chest without having anything in the chamber. Don't get me wrong, if I would have come home...or if they come back...I will not hesitate to put them on the floor.

The Constables and H.P.D. did tell me they were organized (gang) and asked if they threatened me. They were all wearing blue bandanas and probably being initiated into the gang for this Monday mornings shenanigans.

I too am on edge...and will be for a while...as this gang is/was made up of 25-30 and hope they were too high to figure out were they were and remember me that Monday morning.

To all in the Clear Lake area (Brook Forest, Pine Brook, and Oak Brook) be on watch for guys coming to your front doors (with no papers in hand) soliciting anything from Marine recruiting to selling products for money to play ball in Europe keeping teens out of trouble.

Not trying to steal your thread, just believe we all need to stick together and get involved no matter where you are.

My advice, get a gun and take a safety course...they teach you the law and how to not only be safe, but how to best use the pistol without hopefully having it taken away from you. You do not have to use the weapon, but it is always nice knowing it is there if you need it.

Be safe!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

A co worker of a friend was at his bank in Galveston last Tuesday, two people began beating on his car. I assume trying to get him to get out so they could rob him. He got out, they struck him. he had a heart attack and died two days later, the DA has filed murder charges on the two. It is so sad. Also we had a guy try to steal our truck right in front of our house and he pulled a gun on us. And got away.
Im praying for your failys safety mam.
We all need to stick together , that last post was so right on.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

By the way, the Castle Doctrine passed the Texas Senate yesterday.

"Texans need to know that the law will be on their side when they respond with force to an attack," Sen. Jeff Wentworth, R-San Antonio, about his bill to give Texans more legal grounds to use force in defending their homes against intruders.


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

grayfish said:


> If you decide to buy a firearm for home protection. Make sure you are prepared to use it. No questions, just pull the trigger. You must be prepared to kill. I hate to be so blunt but it is the truth. If you hesitate you are most likely the one who ends up dead. If you think for a split second you may not shoot to kill. You don't need a gun.
> 
> That said, I agree with coachlaw. A 12 guage pump shotgun is one of the best home defense weapons you can have. Deadly but not likely to go through enough walls to cause deadly injury to one of your neigbors.
> 
> Sorry to hear about you trouble and pray that it does not happen again.


What grayfish says... or a "twice barrel shoots gun"... Something about staring at two 12 gauge barrels side by side... That said... I use a pump shotgun! The "twice barrel" gun is simple though, and quick to load if you need to leave it empty. Someone comes in your house assaulting your family, they don't mean you any good...

Now... when you have a traumatic event like the cell phone incident, and that is followed by a knock at the door... I'd answer it very cautiously... with shoots gun in hand. ( or a loaded spear gun!!!)


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Heavenly Father,
> 
> Be with Darla and her family in a special way tonight. Give her peace of mind and comfort of spirit in knowing that you are near and that she is safe in your arms.
> 
> ...


AMEN!!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Ma'am, I also feel very badly for you. I cannot give you a feel-good answer. A dog's a good idea, but it has to be the right dog. A gun is a good precaution. Home security briefings for every member of the family, motion lights if at all possible, a solid wood door with GOOD deadbolt locks are worth the money even if you have to buy them. 

But here's the rub. I know because I have been there. Your kids have to go to school. You have to go to work (I'm guessing). I think you are accurate in your description of these kids as dangerous little hoodlums. Probably dangerous little hoodlums with lots of dangerous little hoodlum buddies. You have a lot more to consider than protecting yourself inside your home. 

Does your son have a father/grandparent/aunt/uncle he could stay with for a while? When we turned up the heat on the little scum who burglarized my home (ironically in Spring), my kid got a good number of threats at school.

Despite that, I think you SHOULD turn up the heat. Not you, actually, but the constable or PD. 2cool members should not be the ones who have to figure out cell phones have GPS and can be traced. This was a felony assault/home invasion. The detective contingent should be interviewing you, your kid, and turning over rocks and buttonholing snitches to find out who they are, build a case and determine your level of risk. You should talk to your LE friend and find out what you can reasonably expect. By the way, they caught the little hoods who burglarized my home and one of them went to jail. But my kid got death threats until the day he left for the Navy. 

I agree with the shotgun, but you don't need buckshot at inside the house ranges. Birdshot will kill them dead dead dead at twenty feet and will knock them down/hurt them badly at three times that range. 

I personally would recommend a concealed handgun for you, with the appropriate training and license, and a light, semi automatic 20 ga. shotgun for home defense if your children don't pose a risk. But that last qualifier is very important. 

I'd get a dog big enough to hurt someone, not an ankle snapper, if you get a dog. A Chow, like Monts, could be the perfect size for a townhome and they can be very nasty. German Shepherds are usually very good natured around family (chows can be grouchy), and are great guard dogs. 

I hope this works out for you and goes away. Be sure your son is being up front and candid about all he knows of these guys and why they seem to have a beef with him. That's vital. 

You will be in our prayers.


----------



## HJ (Mar 2, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear that this has happened. 12gage works really well. Mostion lights out side work well. Never never open a door until you know who is on the other side of it. I know you have already had that thought but I fill it does good to hear it again. I have a close cusin who will tell you right quick he has a firearm in every room of his home ready to go.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Levelwind. Excellent post.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Why did you feel the need to identify the perps as "3 black guys"? Why not just "3 guys"


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

taildragger said:


> Why did you feel the need to identify the perps as "3 black guys"? Why not just "3 guys"


It's probably to alert people of what to look out for. I doubt he meant it to be a racial thing. If something like that happened in my area I would want to know what race and what they looked like so that I can keep an eye out for them.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't think a home alarm system would have helped this family.

http://www.caller.com/ccct/local_news/article/0,1641,CCCT_811_5058140,00.html


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

taildragger said:


> Why did you feel the need to identify the perps as "3 black guys"? Why not just "3 guys"


Well how would you describe them to a police officer, or lets say a sketch artist if you had to? Be bold and to the point. Black, white, tan ??? American, Mexican, Vietnimize ??? Tall, short, skinny, fat ??? JUST STATE THE FACTS !!!! No matter what they might be.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

taildragger said:


> Why did you feel the need to identify the perps as "3 black guys"? Why not just "3 guys"


Well maybe because they weren't 3 white guys or 3 Hispanic guys or 3 Asian guys. They were 3 black guys. Whats your problem?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks you saved me all the typing!!!!LOL



D-n-A said:


> Well how would you describe them to a police officer, or lets say a sketch artist if you had to? Be bold and to the point. Black, white, tan ??? American, Mexican, Vietnimize ??? Tall, short, skinny, fat ??? JUST STATE THE FACTS !!!! No matter what they might be.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Is this a police report or a public forum? Identifying them as "3 black guys" is of no value as far as a description goes. It has no bearing on the story in this arena...


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I do agree with Chows being grouchy Levelwind. We had 2 on my street when I was growing up and they were horrible. You couldn't be on that side of the street if they were out front. They would bite your *** off. German Shepherds are great dogs. Loyal, protective and even good with kids. Heck, you can even take it to get trained in protecting your family. Very intelligent.
Good luck and I hope everything works out for you and your family.
Steve


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

mr.robo57 said:


> Thanks you saved me all the typing!!!!LOL


Your welcome Steve


----------



## jdkliesing (Nov 9, 2006)

taildragger said:


> Why did you feel the need to identify the perps as "3 black guys"? Why not just "3 guys"


What kind of question is that! If that hurt's your feeling's in some way I take it you have never seen the evening news.***


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

taildragger said:


> Is this a police report or a public forum? Identifying them as "3 black guys" is of no value as far as a description goes. It has no bearing on the story in this arena...


So what your saying is you should give the facts to the police, but in this forum you be sensitive to there feelings? I tell you what, if you ever catch a 30" trout and report about it here, then please just say you caught a trout and not the size. You wouldn't want to give the smaller trout a complex or hurt there feelings.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

I caught 3 fish, cant say what type of fish "is of no value as far as a description goes. It has no bearing on the story in this arena..."


----------



## GrooveDog (Nov 12, 2005)

> So what your saying is you should give the facts to the police, but in this forum you be sensitive to there feelings? I tell you what, if you ever catch a 30" trout and report about it here, then please just say you caught a trout and not the size. You wouldn't want to give the smaller trout a complex or hurt there feelings.


 Boat....you have a greenie headed your way for that reply !!!


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

I personally think that this thread needs to get back to what is IMPORTANT here !!!!!

That would be Darla and her family and their safety and well being. Please let my post start that back up and end the bickering right here.... 

PLEASE YALL ~~~ She needs our support ~~~

Good luck Darla in whatever you decide to do.... Alarm system, gun, dog... we are behind you and are here for you in you need our help...

Hugs 2 you and your kiddys....

Angi


----------



## rdobson (Dec 12, 2006)

*home or carry*

I am so sorry to hear what happened to you. This type of behaviour should not be tolerated by any community but it is becoming more widespread.

I hate to give advice to those I do not know, but if you are serious about providing for your own (family) protection against the scum of the earth, please consult with a professional and get so comfortable with the firearm that its use is second nature. The last thing you want to be is too frightened to use it and have it taken away and used on you or family. A firearm in the hands of some one who is confident in their ability to remain in control of the situation is a strong deterent in it's self.

The racking sound of a pump is a good scare to an intruder but I would never go to the door in an istant as you described with a weapon that was not ready to go with safety on.

Self protection is a choice that each individual must make for themselves, for with this comes serious responsiblily and responsibility lies with the living and that is where I would rather be. I would probably choose self protection now followed by a change of address if at all possible. Personal preference for a lady would be a light revolver for carry and a short auto 20 for the house such as a bennelli they are expensive but hold more rounds than a dove gun and are top notch. Pleae take the gun use/safety class and practice a lot before having to rely on them.

I hope you never have to go through this again or use have to use these weapons.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

D-n-A. You are 100% right. Darla my prayers are for you and your familys saftey.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Back in the day when TTMB was new, we stuck together through thick and thin. Sometimes when it was slow we might thump our chest and act like fools, but we allways got our focus and prioritys back in order.

The focus here should be protecting one of our own!

Please guys?


----------



## Getthenet (Dec 6, 2005)

*Thift or Break-n's*

I have both a 12ga shot gun with buckshoot and a 40 CAl.Police Special Berretta simi auto... If you get consealed license for a hand gun-- make sure you qual with a simi auto-- This way you can own both type single and simi auto...If you use a single shoot gun in consealed License class this is only gun you my carry.

So sorry--- Marksman Gun Range on Hwy 3 is a family owned and great people you can get your license there... I takes all day, in class and qualify on there live gun range. It takes about six to eight weeks to get you license because the FBI has to do a back ground check on you. If you have a falony on your record don't bother...you will not get it.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Probably late, but my two cents. I think some of the advice on here is a little "arm-chair."

First, the suggestion to shoot them all, even outside, and drag them inside will get you in jail. The CSI boys will know you did it, and it will show you were NOT defending yourself, you were just killing. Well covered in the Texas CHL course (which I highly recommend). You will be prosecuted for murder in this case.

Second, I question the shotgun as best home defense weapon. Many commented on using buckshot and just point and spray. Folks, it just don't work that way. Most firefights are at less than 10 feet. Shoot a shotgun at that range. The shot does NOT spread out very far, and you only have a hole about 4". It does not matter what shot size you use. You still have to aim, period. At very close range, a handgun is the only way to go. You want something you can aim quickly and fire repeatedly. And a shotgun is easier for a bad guy to take from you. If you are going to get a gun to defend yourself (which is a personal decision based on what everyone else said), I would get a handgun and take lots of training. If you want a shotgun to scare them only (such as the sound of pumping the action), and don't intend to use it if necessary, then you should not have one at all IMO.

Glad to hear the "castle law" passed. Thats a big win for us.

Very sorry to hear this happen. I have a wife and 3 little ones; it scares the heck out of me to hear this happen. She is frankly a walking target, and I am just waiting for the day something bad happens. Prayers out to you.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi all! We had some restful sleep last night (probably cuz we were WORN OUT) and woke up this morning feeling better. Still had adrenaline flowing. 

I haven't been able to get to the shelter yet...am afraid that adorable lab might be gone, but we've been busy. 

Biggie is working on getting me set up with the concelled hand gun class, he has a shotgun I can borrow. The kids are on high alert to answering the door and our safety of keeping that door lock, no matter what time of day.

I started looking at houses today outside our neighborhood. 

And in just a few minutes my deputy friend is coming over to talk to the kids and take me out cruising...LOL. My firm belief is they live around this neighborhood and I KNOW I can spot the vehicle....we'll take it from there.

Statements have been made and we will see what happens. I again thank all of you that have offered their homes to us, shotguns, protection; even those that said they'd sit on my roof...LOL (you know who you are...LOL)
And most importantly prayers.

To the poster that wanted to know about why I said 3 black guys...simple...they were! Sorry if this offended you...but frankly, my whole family has been offended. But thank you for your opinion, for what it was worth.

Anyway....I love all you guys that have been soooo supportive through this time. I just know we're gonna get these scumbags and keep them from invading someone elses home or kids, just to get pocket money for drugs (disclaimer: assumption on my part and the deputies) 

Boy, Monts bandwidth must be fixen to explode because of this thread...sorry Mont, I had no idea. But thank you for allowing it.

After the deputy comes over and talks with us and we do our stake out..J/K, I'll let ya know what happens.

Thanks for the call today Jan....I really appreciated it.

Darla


----------



## chunkaduceb4ugo (Apr 23, 2006)

I cannot express to you how disheartening this is to hear .. I wish so bad this would not have happened to your family .. With that said, there are so many ways to prevent this from happening again.. I cannot imagine the helplessness you felt as this occurred in your own home .. I commend you for talking to others about this incident.. Sometimes the emotional distress can be FAR worse than the physical damage of an attack.. Talking about it with friends and family can help and it seems you have a great grasp on this concept .. I urge you to find what you feel comfortable with whether it be a gun, dog, mace, or a bat and become comfortable with it .. There is a certain balance of caution and awareness one must maintain at all times .. It is not always an inherit trait, but can be learned fairly easily.. I don’t know how comfortable you are with a handgun, but I would undoubtedly recommend getting one.. SHOOT IT AS OFTEN AS POSSIBLE .. Take classes on it and be ready to use it .. You seem to have the mind set to protect your life and the life of your family, which is a great start .. Move forward with that and take it to the next level .. I wish you and your family the best .. God bless


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

I wish you well, but please consider some home security improvements. A gun is not the cure all.


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

taildragger said:


> Why did you feel the need to identify the perps as "3 black guys"? Why not just "3 guys"


Sorry but all of this "PC" **** and racial profiling **** has gone too far in this world,moronic comments like this are the exact people that get offended if something is not "PC". The reason she said THREE BLACK GUYS IS BECAUSE THREE BLACK GUYS BROKE INTO HER HOME!!!!! I guess she should have remembered to spare the THREE BLACK GUYS' feelings and not given a complete description. Other 2coolers may live in her area and calling them THREE GUYS would narrow it down a whole lot. Would it have aligned in your PC world if she would have stated THREE AFRICAN AMERICAN GENTLEMEN ENTERED MY HOME SELF INVITED???? This woman has been through enough from this and other stuff before now and you have to make an azznine comment like this,,,People like you are totally in a diffrent world than the one we know as reality!

Darla-Amie knows what has gone on, we didn't want to call cause we know you're tired, overwhelmed and don't feel like telling the story of "THE THREE FELLOWS" that came to visit. We're here for you, I talked to Big quite awhile yesterday so he let me know how you are. Let us know if we can help, I'm usually all over town so may not be too far away to loan a hand,,,


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

BritishSlave said:


> I wish you well, but please consider some home security improvements. A gun is not the cure all.


Thanks, and yes, I totally agree with you. I was NOT prepared. I am fully aware now of protection and what I need to do. The problem is, that I don't have control over the home security system. I lease this home. I cannot install a system here, complicated by a lease agreement. I wish I could!!!!! I would.

So, I have to do is work with what I do have control over. I need a professional gun safety course so I don't aimlessly have a deadly weapon in my home that I don't know how to control. I need to practice with a gun or shotgun. I want a dog, which in itself could be a security system. And I need to change my way of thinking. I am no longer naive to the ways of our world now. I have been changed by this incident. Harden in a way that I wasn't before. My kids are now more aware of their safety.

It doesn't end at our home. I want to be prepared for any type of assault and truly, I wasn't before.

Darla


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

And I need to change my way of thinking
Thats the most important thing,and allways be aware of your surroundings,It'll come naturally,just learn all you can,and allways be prepared!!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> I am no longer naive to the ways of our world now. I have been changed by this incident. Harden in a way that I wasn't before. My kids are now more aware of their safety


 and we (my family & i) thank you for bringing the preparation for the safety of our family up to the front of our daily focus. i'm going thru and examining our daily routine to define necessary changes. my current preps, we have 2 german sheps that patrol our yard & 2 tiny cups that guard my daughter's bedroom. i have a 380 & a 38. i'm concealed certified. i have cameras on motion detection. changes needed, my 7 year old daughter carries my razor phone when she's at the mall .. that's an invite for trouble. my wife needs hand gun training. my hand guns maybe too small .. time for a double barrel. sorry for your worries & troubles .. but thansk for the reminder of my duties.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

It was good to talk to you Darla. Keep the focus on the important stuff and don't worry with anyone on here who has something negative to say. They clearly don't get it and aren't worth worrying about. Holler if you need anything. We're going to give up and come home tomorrow. The rain wins.

I'll listen for ya. Take care girl.


Just Wad'n said:


> Hi all! We had some restful sleep last night (probably cuz we were WORN OUT) and woke up this morning feeling better. Still had adrenaline flowing.
> 
> I haven't been able to get to the shelter yet...am afraid that adorable lab might be gone, but we've been busy.
> 
> ...


----------



## chunkaduceb4ugo (Apr 23, 2006)

When the cops ask for a description they do ask "What color were the men?" don't they? This is not racism, it is a fact.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

you said you can't install an alarm, what about a wireless one? my wife got one and there is no wiring, and no holes in any of the walls. makes her feel better when im out on an all night fishing trip. i have been impressed so far, but have never had to use it in one of your situations, and hope i we never have to.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

Darla, I'm just now getting into this thread, I've read some of it and most part sounds like good advice. Good deal on getting your CHL, it's a piece of cake to get, but just remember what you learn in class and some of the good advice that was given here and how you must think about using gun(s). 

Prayers for you and your family...good luck on getting a dog, stay safe and stay on guard at all times.. 

Susie


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

taildragger said:


> Why did you feel the need to identify the perps as "3 black guys"? Why not just "3 guys"


:hairout: Hell why not just say it was 3 women why you are at it, unbeleivable logic.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

taildragger said:


> Why did you feel the need to identify the perps as "3 black guys"? Why not just "3 guys"


my guess is THEY WERE THREE BLACK GUYS!!!!!!!!
if they were 3 mexican/hispanic then it would have been said or if it where 3 white guys it would have been said.

how about this 3 males, i could not get their race as i didnt ask them but they sure had dark tans, attacked my son. they might have been irish but i am not sure!!!!!!!!!

come on man open your eyes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Let it go guys.


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

Darla,

You might want to also think about a self defense class for your self and your children. If you can not get to your weapons, you can protect yourselves by fighting off any attackers.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The other option might be a stun gun. As mentioned earlier, I have a C.H.P. and am currently trying to get my wife and her mother involved with getting one. However, my wife does carry with her...and has for 10 plus years...a stun gun for protection. These are not the tasers the cops now use but the older... electric between two prods...hand held devices.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

taildragger, PM replied.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

jjtroutkiller said:


> taildragger, PM replied.


same here


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

*3 Black Guys*



taildragger said:


> Is this a police report or a public forum? Identifying them as "3 black guys" is of no value as far as a description goes. It has no bearing on the story in this arena...


How about 3 yoots or youths. Feel better now? Geez, get a life.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> . Would it have aligned in your PC world if she would have stated THREE AFRICAN AMERICAN GENTLEMEN ENTERED MY HOME SELF INVITED???? ,,,


I can tell you one thing. the Lady that does my parent house is from Africa. Very nice lady! She will slap the heck out of a USA black for calling them selves African American. It really makes her mad. SHE IS A TRUE AFRICAN AMERCAN AND IT BURNS HER UP TO HEAR THEM CALL THEMSELVES THAT. She says they are black Amercains, No way in heck are they to be called a African American.


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> same here


You guys too huh??:spineyes:


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

buy a gun and a baseball bat and answer the door your self next time and beat the S#% out of all of them,, then call the cops.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

My second and final comment. You people completely missed my point, jumping instead to your own racial biases. My point is, why call out ANY race, it adds nothing to the story. I don't care if she said white, asian, hispanic, pick a race. I'm just sorry it happened at all. As far people reading this forum and being "warned" about this activity, that is lame. Come on, nobody comes to a fishing website for crime statistics and information on dangers to the public.

BTW, for all of you haters, I'm a 50 year-old white dude...

TD out (on this topic)


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> You guys too huh??:spineyes:


apparently we are all racists now. or atleast i am, from what im told.

taildragger... dont let the man get you down!
cause if im the man, and hes the man then your the man as well and you can point that finger well you know where it goes.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

taildragger said:


> , why call out ANY race, it adds nothing to the story. I don't care if she said white, asian, hispanic, pick a race.
> 
> As far people reading this forum and being "warned" about this activity, that is lame. Come on, nobody comes to a fishing website for crime statistics and information on dangers to the public.


i again diasgree, it has alot to do with the story. not the color in perticular but the fact. i would want to know if it where 3 white,black,asian,hispanic,arab what ever, men because i live in spring and i dont live that far. atleast now i know to look for 3 black men friving a forrest green SUV in the spring area because they beat on someones son i nthe spring area.

as for people not comong to a fishing site for crime statistic, i think it was more of a public service announcement and a plea for some help/advice. aparentyly you have not been paying much attention to the way this site works. everyone here helps each other and if she is in need then most everyone here will help. if she can let people know what happened i nher area then people in her area can watch out. same if your truck gets stolen or your wife gets attacked in a parking lot of a mall.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

taildragger said:


> TD out (on this topic)


 Great news!


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

taildragger said:


> BTW, for all of you haters, I'm a 50 year-old white dude...
> 
> TD out (on this topic)


Why's it important that you call yourself a "White" dude,,,why not just a "50 year old dude?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

First of all, I hate that this happened to your family.

I haven't had time to read the whole thread, but, the two best pieces of advice on here are:

1. Decide if you are willing to kill someone without hesitation.

2a. If the answer to #1 is YES, get a shotgun.

2b. If the answer to #1 is anthing but a resounding YES, get some mace.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

taildragger said:


> ............ Come on, nobody comes to a fishing website for crime statistics and information on dangers to the public.
> 
> ........


TTMB - Totally Texas Message Board (not a fishing forum)

There are many, many folks on 2Coolfishing that don't fish and are here to visit other forums. I personally appreciate the accurate info.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Yo TD, your reply is waiting bud! Don't call me racist unless you want to explain it to my American Black friends dude! I don't care how old you are!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Oh and TD,,,If a Officer ask you about a perp your telling me you would not give him a race? pppppfffffffffttttttttt!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I dunno. If I was in Spring and spotted a car fitting the description Darla gave, I'd hate calling the cops if I didn't have any idea what race the perps were. This goes alot deeper than a discussion on TTMB. There are plenty of folks who have read this thread that could possibly see a vehicle fitting the description and tip the cops...but not knowing the description of the perps could lead to some poor elderly lady getting pulled over just for driving a similar vehicle. I've read this whole thread and never felt there was any racist remarks made....and I'm a *******!!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Reply sent TD, I am done with the PM's. If you have something intelligent to say then state it here on the public forums and defend your comments instead of cowardly hiding behind the PM system.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

chubri777 said:


> I've read this whole thread and never felt there was any racist remarks made....and I'm a *******!!


 I guess you have not received one of taildragger's PM's.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,,he still PM'ing me but I trashed the last one and never read it. Hahaha
I want him to answer my question here in fron of everyone...

TD what would you tell the Police? Come on, answer it here in front of everyone. I have nothing to hide!


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

*speaking as a mexican american*



waterspout said:


> Yo TD, your reply is waiting bud! Don't call me racist unless you want to explain it to my American Black friends dude! I don't care how old you are!!!!!!!!!!


(explain it to my american black freinds)....?huh what does their race have to do with anything.becuase you have american black freinds,your an expert?like it gives you a right to chime in.


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

How come something *SO IMPORTANT* for one of our own here be turned into something *SO CHILDISH*.... I thought this was an adult forum? I am hearing the words *GROW UP* come across my brain.

I am sure Darla did not want to see this happen, she has enough to worry about. Please Don't add it to her stress.

Stay strong Darla, if you need us >>> Call Us >>>


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

cat. said:


> (explain it to my american black freinds)....?huh what does their race have to do with anything.becuase you have american black freinds,your an expert?like it gives you a right to chime in.


Your sir, cat., are the only person on this board who has figured it out.


----------



## jdkliesing (Nov 9, 2006)

I've received the same pm's, and I made the mistake of replying. Won't happen again.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

> TD out (on this topic)


 ??


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

D-n-A said:


> How come something *SO IMPORTANT* for one of our own here be turned into something *SO CHILDISH*.... I thought this was an adult forum? I am hearing the words *GROW UP* come across my brain.
> 
> I am sure Darla did not want to see this happen, she has enough to worry about. Please Don't add it to her stress.
> 
> Stay strong Darla, if you need us >>> Call Us >>>


man thats gospel!!! very sorry this is about Darla,and not us.hope everything works out for you,and very sorry i got worked up.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Darla and Biggie . you know where to reach me if you need anything. Stay strong for the family D and be carefull. It's a crazy world out there!


----------



## gorda dave (Apr 17, 2006)

*Incredible*



taildragger said:


> Why did you feel the need to identify the perps as "3 black guys"? Why not just "3 guys"


This has to be the worst post ever(TD's that is). Sorry dude, but you're really barking up the wrong tree. My guess is if this happened to you, a very detailed description would have been given to the police, down to the color of their shoe laces!


----------

